# Figure out how to wire 1960's zone system boiler to modern thermostats.



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com.

However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up for a free account at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.

This thread has been closed.


----------

